# Another Poll - Time with your mantids



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

Another poll


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 3, 2007)

Can we have an option of 8+ hours :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> Can we have an option of 8+ hours :wink:


:shock: Wow. That's a lot of time!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

I think I need one past 8 hours.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

C'mon, it says 5 or over.


----------



## jarek (Jun 3, 2007)

I renember when I was starting with mantids, I could stare at them all day and I didn't get bored


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

1-2 hrs. I guess.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> 1-2 hrs. I guess.


Same here.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

If it includes packing the parcel, it is at least 10 hr/week for me. i need 1 hour/ day at least caring and documenting them..... :evil: i need to give up more species. My life has been occupied by mantis, i think i qualify to be a mantis geek!


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2007)

> If it includes packing the parcel, it is at least 10 hr/week for me. i need 1 hour/ day at least caring and documenting them..... :evil: i need to give up more species. My life has been occupied by mantis, i think i qualify to be a mantis geek!


Yea, packaging is a nitemare!!

Probably around 3 hours or so I guess.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2007)

I need a rest, 9 to 10 hrs a day in the spring...................


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Welp, it appears everyone here really is a mantid geek. I'm so proud 8) .


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 5, 2007)

> > If it includes packing the parcel, it is at least 10 hr/week for me. i need 1 hour/ day at least caring and documenting them..... :evil: i need to give up more species. My life has been occupied by mantis, i think i qualify to be a mantis geek!
> 
> 
> Yea, packaging is a nitemare!!
> ...


Ian, are you sure 3 hrs/ week is enough for you?!?! you are not hiring something call "Ian's slave" for all the hardwork are you? :wink: I have a 10-yr old "high maintenance slave" for help though.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

> > > If it includes packing the parcel, it is at least 10 hr/week for me. i need 1 hour/ day at least caring and documenting them..... :evil: i need to give up more species. My life has been occupied by mantis, i think i qualify to be a mantis geek!
> >
> >
> > Yea, packaging is a nitemare!!
> ...


You got it Yen, I take after MF!!


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine is 1-2 hours i'd guess

every other day a squirting and a feed

i'd say 30 mins every other day


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Asa's been around replying to everything, think he's got keyboard steriods..


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

> Asa's been around replying to everything, think he's got keyboard steriods..


Yeah, I do.


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

> Asa's been around replying to everything, think he's got keyboard steriods..


Na, I think he's generally just nuts


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

> > Asa's been around replying to everything, think he's got keyboard steriods..
> 
> 
> Na, I think he's generally just nuts


How rude :lol: .


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

> > > If it includes packing the parcel, it is at least 10 hr/week for me. i need 1 hour/ day at least caring and documenting them..... :evil: i need to give up more species. My life has been occupied by mantis, i think i qualify to be a mantis geek!
> >
> >
> > Yea, packaging is a nitemare!!
> ...


Now that makes me start thinking about the future.


----------



## athicks (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome that everyone here is so dedicated  I'm sure the mantids appreciate it!


----------

